# Fotos van La Dauphine



## mogodu

Fotos van my nuwe speelding:wink:
'n Game Camera wat ek by die Hide op ons plaas opgesit het
Ek sal so deur die week alles opsit wat die kamera afneem
Ek het voerplek vir bosvarke gemaak (Mangos middel van foto):tongue:
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey

Moet nie skiet nie. Daai quad bike staan nog nie dwars nie.:wink:


----------



## mogodu

My seun (Jeandre) se Quadbike het laat in die aand daar gevrek, toe los ons hom onder die wakende oog van die kamera in die veld.
Ek het gereken wie hom ookal steel sal sy gesig ten minste vir die kamera wys :thumbs_up.Ons was besig om die hide te "Camo" met riete :darkbeer:. Sal later 'n foto van die hide neem.
Groete
Stefan


----------



## ASG

n Klient van my gebruik sy trail cam om sy werkers te vang as hulle diesel probeer steel.

Geluk met die kamera!:wink:


----------



## Gerhard

Vraag.

Hoekom hardloop al die diere behalwe die kodoe koei?

Nogal intresant. Dink dit is baie handige stuk uitrusting vir wildsboer.

Sien uit daarna om die nuwe fotos te sien.


----------



## Bushkey

Stephan, ek sien die quad foto is twee dae na die ander fotos geneem. Wat het van daai mangos geword? Ek sien dis nie meer in die foto nie. Wie of wat het dit gevat?


----------



## INGOZI

Daai is nou bakgat! Hou ons op hoogte met die foto's Stefan!


----------



## husky

Hey man,
Nice tootoo... Where did you say you parked the beast?
I would like to walk & stalk that "lawaai maker"!!

Goodluck with the cam Shots at night are great!!


----------



## mogodu

Bossie 
Die mangos is nog steeds daar in die nagfoto
Ek gaan weer Woensdag plaas toe 
Miskien het iets al verder gebeur daar

Gerhardt
Ek wonder of hulle hardloop en of die foto nie maar geneem is terwyl hulle verby geloop het nie
Ons plaas het baie water in die vorm van poele
Dit help nie om die kamera by een van die damme op te sit nie
Nou het ek maar sout uit gesit
Ander mense se ek moet wildslek ook uitsit
Nog iemand het gese ek moet spekbome daar plant 
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Foto's*

Stefan, 
Dis regtig bakgat.Wens meer boere wil dit doen.Ons gaan nog baie interessante goed op die manier te siene kry.


----------



## husky

*Cool!!*

Die foto's is regtig punt inie wind!
Soos Gerhard sê, Ek dink ook die ander wild hardloop, gekyk na die vorm van die liggaam en albei diere is bekend met stert indie lug as hulle hardloop.
Maak jou cam nie 'n geluid as hy snap nie? Hulle kon dalk geskrik het vir die geluid!!
Ek dink die koei by die nag was agter jou mango's aan..

Sterkte en wys nog fodies as jy gaan haal het.


----------



## mogodu

*Nog fotos*


























Wel hier is nog fotos wat geneem is

Groete
Stefan


----------



## husky

As daai moerslike wit blok sout is, wil ek net sê:"DIT WERK!":tongue:

mooi foto's hou so aan.:wink:

G


----------



## mogodu

Husky

Jy is reg dit is sout, ek koop dit by die kooperasie per kg
Ons weet nie waar kom die klein kudu kalfie vandaan nie
Ons het net 5 vroulike diere afgelaai so 3jaar terug.Een van hulle het 'n kudu bulletjie afgelaai, maar ek weet nie of hy al reg is om die ding te doen nie.
Ek hoop maar daar het 'n 57 duim Bul oorgespring van een van die buurplase af.

Die volstruise het opgesplit in 2 groepe. Die een mannetjie het altwee die kuikens van laas jaar saam met hom gevat. En die ander een het die "old Lady" gevat.

Daar is +- 60 wildebeeste op ons 330ha grond. Hulle het opgedeel in 3 troppe.
Ons het 2weke terug so 20 afgelaai. Hulle vel kleur is baie rooier as die wildebeeste wat klaar op die plaas was

Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu

Foto van mannetjie met laas jaar se kuikens
Nou moet ek werk ,sal later nog opsit

Cheers


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Stefan,

Kan ons by jou kom jag? Kan jy my asb jou tariewe e-mail na [email protected] com.

Dankie,

Simon


----------



## ASG

60 Wildebeeste op 330Ha! 

Wat is die dra kapasiteit vir Wildebeeste op jou grond? Daai goed teel soos vliee aan en binne twee jaar sit jy met 100+. 
n Probleem met wildebeeste is dat die mark vir aankoop nie meer so goed is soos omtrent 8 jaar terug nie.
Meeste wildsvangers betaal maar tussen R 800 en R 950 elk op die hoef.

Die kaanse is goed dat daar n koedoe bul oor gespring het. As n jongerige bul nie op sy eie grond reg kom nie dan gaan soek hy maar n vry op n ander plek.

Die veld lyk ook baie goed op die oomblik. Kry gerus vir jou n paar wilds lek blokke. Die mineraale is baie belangrik vir jou wild en daar is miskien n tekort van sekere mineraale in die veld waavoor die diere baie dankbaar sal wees.


----------



## mogodu

Dis groen wereld hierso. Baie water
En ons voer in die winter
Op die oomblik laat ons net jag op uitnodiging.Maar behoort so volgende jaar dit vir die publiek toeganklik maak.
Maar ek is seker op hierdie forum sal ek meer as genoeg gewillige jagters kry:thumbs_up
Vra vir Bossie hy moet gou-gou vrydag vir my 'n penkop rooibokkie kom skiet:wink::uzi:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Jy kan my mos uitnooi!!!!! Ek sal wel n finansiele donasie maak volgens jou voorskrywing......:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Bushkey

Ja nee. Die wild op daai plaas word met 'n machete geissue as hulle van die lorrie afklim, anders kan hulle nerens kom nie:wink:. 
Julle moet onthou. Stefan se plaas is op die grens waar die Bosveld en Subtrope bymekaar kom. Die kos, hy es baanja.


----------



## ASG

Bushkey said:


> Ja nee. Die wild op daai plaas word met 'n machete geissue as hulle van die lorrie afklim, anders kan hulle nerens kom nie:wink:.
> Julle moet onthou. Stefan se plaas is op die grens waar die Bosveld en Subtrope bymekaar kom. Die kos, hy es baanja.


Bossie,

Die kos hy kan baanja wees maa die weldebees hy soek hom ook die space. Daai weldebees bul hy soek hom die 150 to 200 hektaare vor hom en die meisie Weldebeeste.
Stefan hy gaan baanja weldebeeste moet skiet befor long.

Hy klink vor my as of daar baanja bosbokke by daai veld sal wees.:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> Stefan hy gaan baanja weldebeeste moet skiet befor long.


Ek hou van hoe jy dink. :wink:


----------



## Gerhard

Baie nice,

Ek geniet jou fotos baie waar ek hier in Dubai sit.

Hou aan asb om fotos op te sit.


----------



## ASG

Bushkey said:


> Ek hou van hoe jy dink. :wink:


Daai jong weldebees hy's baanje lekker nyama.:tongue:


----------



## mogodu

Nuwe fotos van die naweek
Die bosvarke het uiteindelik begin eet
Bossie kon toe nie 'n rooibokkie skiet nie
Ek wonder of dit die jagter of die skrikkerige bokke was:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu

Ek is glad nie goed in horings skat nie:embara:
Wat dink julle van die wildebeeste se horing lengte?
Laat my weet.

Ek het die kamera ook geskuif na die nuwe hide wat ek besig is om te bou.
Sal later bietjie fotos neem en opsit
Baie wildspaadjies en mis hope elch::llama: op die nuwe plek
Groete
Stefan


----------



## ASG

Stefan,

Ek sal se so 26" vir daai een wat na die kamera kyk.
Hy is nog taamlik jonk en sy horings sal meer massa en lengte kry oor die volgende jaar of twee.

Wag tot dat hy so 29 of 30" is voor jy hom afhaal.:tongue:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Wildebeeste*



mogodu said:


> Ek is glad nie goed in horings skat nie:embara:
> Wat dink julle van die wildebeeste se horing lengte?
> Laat my weet.
> 
> Ek het die kamera ook geskuif na die nuwe hide wat ek besig is om te bou.
> Sal later bietjie fotos neem en opsit
> Baie wildspaadjies en mis hope elch::llama: op die nuwe plek
> Groete
> Stefan



Stefan,
ASG is moer naby(Ek het ook oor die foon vir jou gese omtrent 26'').Die bosvarke geniet ook die konsertjie
Groete
Philip


----------



## spatan

*great pics,Dude.....*

Where is this place? Did you hunt the farm or were you just playing with the trail cam this time? What brand tail cam is the one you've set up here?

Again great pics.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## mogodu

The Farm is +- 20km from Tzaneen. I use a Moultree Camera (4 Megapixel ,1 Gig SD Card)
We bought the farm about 5 years ago, but only started stocking it with game about 3 years ago.We currently have:
+- 30 impala
+- 7 Kudu 
+- 5 Waterbuck
+- 7 Nyalas
+- 60 Black Wildebeest
Un countable Bushpig and Warthog
+- 5 Ostrich
Bushbuck
+- 30 Duiker 
All this 0n 330 ha
The farm is 15min drive from my house in Tzaneen. I Try to go there once a week


----------



## SniperViv1

Hallo Stefan .

Hoekom wys jy nou die bokke , nou dat ek weg is??????

Dit gaan goed . Hoe lyk dinge daar?:cheers:


----------



## Karoojager

Nice pictures Stefan.
Bosvark, Duiker and Bushbuck all at 330 ha. seems this is hunters heaven:tongue:


----------



## mogodu

SniperViv1 said:


> Hallo Stefan .
> 
> Hoekom wys jy nou die bokke , nou dat ek weg is??????
> 
> Dit gaan goed . Hoe lyk dinge daar?:cheers:


Ek het nou eers die kamera gekry
En ons is nou weer lus vir die plaas
Die Landclaims se moer
PM vir my jou e-mail adress ek het nog baie fotos

Groete daar
Stefan


----------



## mogodu

Nuwe Fotos


----------



## mogodu

Dink julle dis daai bul wat die koeie dek
Ek het vandag gaan fotos aflaai
Ek laaik dit dat die varke nou baie inkom
Ek sal more by die werk nog meer post
Die rooibokke is maar skaars, ek sal laaik om hulle te sien

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Koedoe*



mogodu said:


> Dink julle dis daai bul wat die koeie dek
> Ek het vandag gaan fotos aflaai
> Ek laaik dit dat die varke nou baie inkom
> Ek sal more by die werk nog meer post
> Die rooibokke is maar skaars, ek sal laaik om hulle te sien
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Stefan,
Ek dink hy kan al begin koeie dek op 18 maande.By julle is daar nie ou bulle nie so hy sal beslis nie gras onder sy voete laat groei nie.Sou jy?
Groete
Philip


----------



## OutaAfrica

Smaak my skoonma is ook daar


----------



## mogodu

Fotos van die nuwe kamera
Die kamera is bietjie skeef , gaan hom vandag regop sit

Groete
Stefan


----------



## ASG

Watch daai bul se linker horing. Hy gaan eendag lank wees.


----------



## Bushkey

Waar is daai foto's geneem? Is dit op daai oop plek in die veldt wat ek laas gekry het toe die Warriors daar was?

Dink julle daai varke sal aan die wilds lek eet?


----------



## mogodu

Die Varke begin nou baie eet
Hoeveel varke sien julle?

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Heel boonste foto het 4 in.


----------



## Bushkey

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Heel boonste foto het 4 in.


Dit lyk so ja.


----------



## mogodu

So gedink
Vrydag is D Dag vir die bosvarke 
Ek en 'n vriend (Botma) gaan daar slaap en een try skiet
Ek kan nie meer wag nie

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Sterkte!!! Hulle is slim wetters!!!


----------



## Pardus

mogodu said:


> So gedink
> Vrydag is D Dag vir die bosvarke
> Ek en 'n vriend (Botma) gaan daar slaap en een try skiet
> Ek kan nie meer wag nie
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Met wat gaan jy hom skiet?

Willie


----------



## mogodu

Met my E-500 Elite


----------



## Bushkey

mogodu said:


> Ek en 'n vriend (Botma) gaan daar slaap en een try skiet


Amper gedink jy se Bosman :wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Stefan, I press my thumbs for you and Botma, lot of success !!


----------



## mogodu

Thank you Frank
I hope we dont make too much noise
The icebox is also joining us in the hide:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager

mogodu said:


> Thank you Frank
> I hope we dont make too much noise
> The icebox is also joining us in the hide:wink:
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Stefan,

sounds you have on the one or the other way success:darkbeer:
One good advice, don`t eat onions before you hunt, this will stop some noise:wink:


----------



## mogodu

Hierdie mooi nyalabul afgeneem

Groete
Stefan


----------

